# Lurker about to buy a machine.



## Jimbulsara (Sep 3, 2021)

Hi all,

have been a lurker for a while. Finally decided to buy a machine now. I am a bit torn though.

i got it down to two machines.

rancia Silvi v6

lelit Grace

I am a water that the Lelit grace is 57 Mm, which makes it awkward for parts, but it does have a pid. But from a browse on the web there seem to be several baskets available nowadays even precision ones. So I am nos sure if 57 mm is still an issue? I don't plan on upgrading anytime soon. With regards to temp, I am not to certain on the temperature surfing with the rancia. I drink 4-6 espressos a day. So I am not sure about following the procedure every time.The posts I have read mostly pre date the v6 Silvia, so I was wondering if the temperature variation was still an issue? Don't fancy doing home made pid installs now .

i also drink the occasional cappuccino. Maybe one a day?

I haven't found many post dealing with the grace, mostly seem to be about Anna. So I am a bit optimistic towards the Lelit, however everyone seems to praise the Silvia.

so between these two (or maybe the bezerra hobby) what would you all recommend?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Jimbulsara Welcome to the forum.

What is it you actually want from a machine, what things are important to you.



Price


Type of drinks (don't forget guests)


Appearance


Maintenance


Used or New


Features


ease of use


----------



## Jimbulsara (Sep 3, 2021)

Hi,

Mostly espressos, occasional cappuccino. 
Now I would like to buy new. My budget would be around 500 quid for the machine. The grinder I would get later. (Have a Nice Italian place close by I can get ground coffee for now).

unsure of features. For instance , is a pid really important in the new Silvia? If it is then I would tend towards the Lelit. That kind of stuff.

No bothered too much on appearance .


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

With your budget, please look at our classifieds. There are some used machines - espresso machine and grinder. Both will be within your budget! 😊

Because, the coffee powder doesn't work, IMO. You need a grinder as roasted beans are the way forward.

The used espresso machine may not be fully modified - Gaggia. But, you would be able to modify it, if you are up for it.

You also need to think about water, if you are living in a hard-water area.

Good luck!

Btw, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Evergreen88 (Jun 7, 2021)

Jimbulsara said:


> Hi,
> 
> Mostly espressos, occasional cappuccino.
> Now I would like to buy new. My budget would be around 500 quid for the machine. The grinder I would get later. (Have a Nice Italian place close by I can get ground coffee for now).
> ...


 Unfortunately it's almost impossible to use an espresso machine with pre-ground coffee.

You need to factor in the cost of the grinder (200-300£ minimum for an electric one).


----------



## Jimbulsara (Sep 3, 2021)

It seems that everyone suggest a grinder, which I will get then. The question still remains however. Between the aforementioned machines, given the features of the lelit, is it worth it to get a rancia Silvia? I know the 57 mm portafilter is less than ideal, but a cursory look online finds many items, even precision baskets. So is lelit grace a good machine taking into acccount it's features when compared with the Silvia?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

There are a few members who have the Grace here. I never used one, so can't comment much. And yes, you can find accessories, because Ascaso used to make 57mm groups, but have since changed.

The Lelit has a PID, which the Rancilio doesn't.

If I were you... I'd look at the second hand market. For a similar price, you can buy something a lot better.


----------

